# tin roofing or alternatives?



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We're adding a couple of open-air stalls off our barn -- nothing fancy at all -- for a chicken coop or animal turn out. Wanted to use tin roofing but the cheapest produce at HD is $12/sheet and the reviews say don't bother. The next grade up is around $30 and we need 12 of them.

Curious to know if there is anything we could use that's cheaper, or: is there any place to look for used pieces? Construction sites? 

Any ideas/suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Check at the rolling mill, many times you can get seconds. Here it is $0.89/ sq. ft....James


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I would just go with rolled roofing if tin is too much money.

Bob


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

"check at the rolling mill" -- ??


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I assume he means a place they "roll" out, or manufacture, metal roofing. Local Amish company here buys the metal in huge rolls, and runs it thru a machine that puts the ribs in it, then cuts to the lengths the customer orders. Look in your yellow pages for "metal roofing", and see if you don't have a place like this near you.

I can usually find seconds, or orders that a customer didn't pick up ( they take phone orders, and don't even require a deposit ) for around a $1.50 a linear foot....which is 50 cents/sqft.

I would agree with the reviews you've read on "tin" roofing....the tin coating ( it isn't solid tin ) on top the steel is so thin today they might as well not bother.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Find a person who installs metal roofing and inquire about buying "cover sheets". Around these parts, the company that rolls and cuts the specific lengths and colors put a 2nd's peice on the top and bottom of the stack prior to banding to protect the good stuff. You may end up with a calico colored barn but who cares. It will give those flying over something to look at!


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

I like the idea of a calico colored barn!

Thanks.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Doc said:


> I like the idea of a calico colored barn!
> 
> Thanks.


I used mismatched metal on my chicken coop, and a good coat of paint made it look perfect


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Bearfootfarm: where did you get your tin?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Doc said:


> Bearfootfarm: where did you get your tin?


Mine was left over from a barn I built, and a couple of sheets were "cover" pieces that were galvanized instead of being white, so I just painted it all silver.

*Good* metal won't be "cheap" but keep in mind it can last nearly forever.
The coop that was here when we bought the house is about 80 years old and has the original tin roof, and my house is 110 years old with the original metal roof too.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Bearfootfarm said:


> *The coop that was here when we bought the house is about 80 years old and has the original tin roof, and my house is 110 years old with the original metal roof too.*


*

Yep....that's was back when they put a real layer of TIN on the steel base.

And even then, most of those roofs have been painted several times over the years.

You could simply buy today's "tin", and figure on having to paint it in 5-10 years down the road, if the tin price is the cheapest route you can find.*


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

The finish on my cabin is warrantied for 30 years.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, I've heard various years "warranty" on metal roofs....20 to 50.....but I have yet to ever see a written copy of one. 

My guess is they are pro-rated to the point that the last few years are nearly nothing, labor is not included, and even that assumes the original company that issued the warranty is even still around that you could file a claim.

Unfortunately, MOST warranties in the building industry aren't worth the paper they are printed on, assuming you can even find a printed copy....and managed to keep your sales receipt for 30 years.


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Did they actually coat the steel with tin? The roofing has been galvanized (zinc) as long as I've been alive, and I've seen some old roofs that appear to be galvanized. Now, most of the roofing is 'galvalume'. I'm not sure what that is, and only time will tell how long it lasts.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Now, most of the roofing is* 'galvalume'*. I'm not sure what that is, and only time will tell how long it lasts.


It's a mix of Zinc and Aluminum

Iron Horse Roofing, Inc.- MadCow Roofing, Inc. - Installing standing seam metal roofing in the Upper Valley, New Hampshire and Vermont



> The composition of the Galvalume sheet alloy coating is typically 55% aluminum, 1.6% silicon and the balance zinc, nominal percentages by weight. The coating is applied to a substrate of steel bt apatented, hot-dip process developed by the Bethlehem reserach engineers.
> 
> The result is a highly corrosion-resistant sheet steel that delivers the optimum combination of features of aluminum and zinc: the barrier protection and long-term durability of aluminum and the sacrificial or galvanic protection of sheared edges that characteristic of zinc.


----------

